
Maybe you can go back in time and kill your grandfather - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a20871/quantum-physics-grandfather-paradox/
======
dmfdmf
> The simplest resolution to the grandfather paradox is blah, blah, blah...

The simplest resolution to the grandfather paradox is that time travel is
impossible. Full stop, paradox solved. No need for quantum theories. Just
because we can imagine something doesn't mean its possible.

~~~
SerLava
Yeah, this. It's not really a paradox, it's just nonsensical.

"Hey, want to go kill your grandfather?"

"Sure. When?"

"We should do it later _AND_ not later."

